# Group Buy payments please check your pm inbox



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I still have 9 people who haven't yet paid so if you have ordered something and not yet sent payment can you please do so asap so I can put the order in.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Charlie can you pm me payment details as I will be paying for someone else ?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Will do Dave just got 6 minutes to wait on sending pms because of this damn 3 minute limit grr


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Will do Dave just got 6 minutes to wait on sending pms because of this damn 3 minute limit grr


I've forwarded them to CC Charlie don't worry .


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Martin your help with this has been invaluable.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

cheers bootsy


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Did you receive mine Charlie?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes got yours Soll.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Did you get mine?


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

On my way home Charlie I will do mine tonight when I get in

Robert


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes got your as well Kyle, I simply don't have enough pm space to reply individually.


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Charlie, did you receive mine?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes got yours as well only a few left all of which are people I haven't heard from via pm saying it's sent but I don't want to "name and shame" so to speak. As it happens I now have enough to cover the order so have payed LF and it should get dispatched tomorrow. I just need all the rest so I can afford to post it all lol.


----------



## Drc (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent mine over a day or so back but haven't pm'ed to confirm I did so. Shout if it hasn't obviously arrived.

Duncan / Drc


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Again if anyone can't do bank transfer I'm happy to do it if you send the funds to my PayPal


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Boots the Launderer...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

makes a change from Boots The Chemists or Boots the Optician lol


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pablo Bootsovar - branches everywhere.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> makes a change from Boots The Chemists or Boots the Optician lol


bad Charlie , boots the optician is the enemy for me ......evil twin


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

robti said:


> On my way home Charlie I will do mine tonight when I get in
> 
> Robert


And the same here.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Pablo Bootsovar - branches everywhere.


And here is a photo of Pablo Pugobar










DB


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Recognise that face.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Recognise that face.


 Can pablo get 3 cream eggs in his mouth at once? could be an uncanny resemblance then lol and probably sound just as intelligible


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Can pablo get 3 cream eggs in his mouth at once?


Pervert

.........


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Daren said:


> Pervert
> 
> .........


Only you could assume that putting 3 cream eggs at once in a dogs mouth might possibly have the same effect as a ball gag. ..........


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I rest my case


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Daren said:


> I rest my case


Not me, I just know you Essex types far too well, if the gimp mask fits etc......


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

How vary dare you!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Monies sent


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Daren said:


> How vary dare you!


Indeed! I live on the Herts/Essex border so how very dare you!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> Indeed! I live on the Herts/Essex border so how very dare you!


David I've given you the benefit of the doubt and assumed Hertfordshire has had more of an influence, whereas Daren is a vajazzled lost cause


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Charliej said:


> David I've given you the benefit of the doubt and assumed Hertfordshire has had more of an influence, whereas Daren is a vajazzled lost cause


OK Charlie. That's fair enough! We don't allow vajazzles here. They have to leave them over the border!!

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I've got no idea what he's on about. Vajazziled? Must be something the males from Chorley do?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Nope it's most definitely an Essex thing methinks Daren protesteth too much.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I thought vajazzle was a female only thing, apparently there is a guy version too, but I'm not man enough to search for glitter balls at work.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> I thought vajazzle was a female only thing, apparently there is a guy version too, but I'm not man enough to search for glitter balls at work.


 Just say you're looking to organise a retro 70s disco party and the other thing came up by accident lol


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi missed the bulk order. Please let me know if you have any stock left over?! Thanks


----------



## vexorg (Dec 18, 2013)

Just paid via the bank of Mrboots2u.

Thank you gentlemen.

V.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

ajh101 said:


> Hi missed the bulk order. Please let me know if you have any stock left over?! Thanks


Were you after anything in particular it may be just possible to add to the order but I need to know tonight.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Pre Phillips Classic is arriving tomorrow. I *may* need a brass dispersion disc and would probably want a Rancilio steam arm. Would you be making semi regular group orders? Go ahead and order without me. Thanks anyway


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm not sure when I would be doing another one, this started off as just the brass dispersion discs and then expanded to the IMS baskets and screens and then spiralled upwards from there. If there is enough demand for stuff I can get cheaper than retailers or fleebay I don't mind doing more but this time will only be accepting orders for a much shorter period as this one took so long to sort everything out and still got a few to chase about payment.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Ah! My paranoia is getting the better of me. Sorry Charlie; you did get my payment, right?

I think the next step is an official forums shop and then a cafe. From there the obvious step is a chain of quality coffee shops...


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Obviously once we're a chain we can stop worrying about little things like cleaning our equipment, reheating milk, burning espresso and start selling lots and lots of syrups.


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

And red paint


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Lots of red paint...


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I hope everyone is considering chipping in a few quid for Charlie's effort as discussed on the original group buy thread.


----------

